# Fluval Ebi



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I'm interested in starting a nano shrimp tank and have been looking at the Fluval Ebi kit. I like its design and that it comes with most of what's required to start things off.
I was wondering if any one knows of any good places to purchase this kit. I'm looking to get a good deal.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

you just missed the sale 50 for the set at pj pets. Just a heads up there is a shrimp version of this kit. you should look into it


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

kit sucks 
tank is alright, but all the do-hickies that come with it are just garbage. had mine for awhile now (storage time lol) and might i add:
-background is actually kinda ugly.. pain to remove cause it still leaves marks - what ive seen.
-filter is the worst piece of junk ive seen, killed more then it cleaned. the design and the layout of the suction cups make it very faulty - it collapses in the middle and creates gaps for shrimplets to go in.
-soil was alright, blah compared to netlea or ada.
-light is expensive to replace, and hard to find the bulb for.
-i have no idea how the supplements are.. looks like water, and the food is crap.
-+1, one thing i did like was the thermometer  lol

just go grab a starfire tank for like $60, any light, some aquasoil or akadama, any filter that wont kill.. and rocks/wood and you're set. it would beat this kit by 1000x and it would save you the headache.


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

I totally agree with the above post. Don't do the Fluval kits - they over complicate things and shrimps are very easy to care for.


----------

